# SouthernGirl's Self-Relax Tips



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2004)

I have compiled my Self-Relaxing Steps for those that may need a little help to started relaxing your own hair. I have done my own for 11 years (a stylist did it when my hair was virgin, and I did my own every time thereafter)!

***Note***
I am not a licensed cosmetologist, nor am I officially qualified to give instructions on how best to relax one's  hair. The instructions listed below are the steps I've been using for years on my own hair, and they work for me! 
*********************************************************

What You'll Need (feel free to substitute the relaxer for your personal favorite):
-Vitale Lye Relaxer (Regular)
-Vitale Postive Conditioner
-Vitale Neutralizing Conditioner
-Relaxer Applicator
-Vaseline
-Timer/Clock
-Your Favorite Shampoo/Conditioner
-Leave-in Conditioner
-(4)Hair clips

*Before starting, make sure your scalp hasn't been irritated (sores, scratching, washing, etc). 

1) Apply Vaseline along entire hairline (front & back)
2) Section hair into 4 parts (2 front, 2 back)
3) Secure 3 sections with clips
4) Start either in the front or the back, depending on where you see the most new growth
5) If starting in back, make a part a couple of inches above nape area if this area is thinning or if hair is really fine like mine. You can also start at the top of the section near the center of your head if you have more new growth in that area
6) Take a comb and make a part with about a 1/2" or less of hair
7) With applicator brush (or fingers if wearing gloves), apply relaxer to new growth, avoiding scalp and relaxed hair, as not to overlap
8) Make another part and do the same thing.
9) Complete these steps until the entire section is done, then take down the other section in back and repeat steps #6-8. Remember, don't apply relaxer to nape unless your hair is really coarse here. This area will have had the relaxer on for the longest time so be careful!!
10) Once the two back sections are complete, do the same thing for the front two sections, saving the hairline for last (unless your hair is very coarse here). Leaving the relaxer on in this area for too long can lead to thinning edges and breakage so be careful!!! I like to start at the center of the head for all 4 sections because that's where my coarsest new growth appears
11) Once you have completed the last 2 sections, go back and add relaxer to the nape area, then the rest of the hairline in front
12) It is not necessary to smooth the hair if you don't want to, unless you have areas that are really coarse. You'll want to avoid overlapping as much as possible and smoothing can lead to this
13) The application of the relaxer should be very quick. Do this like you're in a race because you don't want to over or under-process. Just be sure to be cautious even though you're moving fast
14) Since the area you started will be ready to rinse out first due to longer processing time, you might want to secure the other two sections with clips for now
15) I do my rinse-outs either w/the kitchen sink, or standing over the tub only because my shower water pressure is too low, and it's easier to focus on certain sections of my hair. You'll want to have MAXIMUM water pressure to rinse out the relaxer because not rinsing well leads to breakage over time!!!
16) Rinse out the relaxer in the back very well. Make sure it is comepletley out. This is tough, but try not to let the water touch the two sections that are pinned up
17) Once the back is rinsed out, if you need to wait a couple more minutes before rinsing out the front, do so. Both sections need the entire 15 or 20 minute MAX processing time
18) Rinse the last two sections in the order in which the relaxer was applied
19) Once the hair is thoroghly rinsed, saturate hair w/Vital Positive Conditioner, cover w/plastic cap, and wait 5 minutes
20) After 5 minutes, remove the cap, and notice how silky your hair is  You may decide to detangle a bit here, but it's optional. Don't worry, if you're using the tub or sink, you won't have issues detangling later. Your hair will be left silky smooth after using this stuff.
21) Rinse all of conditioner out of hair
22) Next Shampoo w/Vitale Neutralizing shampoo, rinse, and repeat to make sure all of the relaxer is out. I generally walk around during the second shampoo just to be double sure it's all gone!
23) Next, use your favorite shampoo and conditioner as you normally would for the final washing. 
24) You may also want to use a deep conditioner since you just performed a chemical service. I use LeKair Cholesterol conditioner w/a plastic cap but no heat for 45 minutes, then rinse. 
25) After shampooing/conditioning, blot with towel (I never twist a towel around my head) for a few seconds
26) Now you're ready to comb out!! 
27) Apply a leave-in conditioner 
28) Gently comb out w/a wide-toothed comb. Remember- ALWAYS treat your hair like silk when you're combing, especially when wet and tangled. I part my hair down the middle, section off again, then comb each of the four section (like when applying the relaxer).
29) If you can, just let it air-dry. This is the best time to air-dry because your hair is straight. It's also the best time to trim/dust.
30) Now you're ready for those cute pin curls, or just pull back into a loose bun!!!

I hope the steps above will help you do your own relaxers. Here are a few final important points to remember:

-Try to stretch out your relaxer as long as possible. 3 months or more is great if you can handle it without excessive breakage/shedding 
-Avoid putting relaxer directly onto the scalp
-It's okay to use your fingers to apply relaxer, just be sure to wear tight-fitting gloves or you will stain your fingers and nails
-Make sure you have enough relaxer for the whole head! I use 1/2 a jar each time. Vitale comes pre-mixed so you can save the rest till next time!
-NEVER run relaxer through the entire length of your hair! I'll be honest, I have done this to correct an underprocessed area once, and it was fine b/c I left it on for 5 minutes, but this is an absolute no no!! Doing it right when you relax everytime will alleviate underprocessed parts.
-All these product are found at Sally and most Beauty Supply Stores
-Be sure to set your timer or have a clock nearby
-Once each section of the relaxer is applied, you may want to look at the back w/a hand mirror to make sure you didn't miss any spots. You'll be an expert in no time!
-Be sure to rinse all of the relaxer out before you put on the Positive Conditioner 
-Finally, have fun! I'm convinced that NO ONE will give your hair as much TLC as you will so become an expert

Good luck, and feel free to write if you have questions. let me know how it goes!!

SG


----------



## KAddy (Dec 23, 2004)

_THANKS GIRLIE!_


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 23, 2004)

This is great SG.  Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2004)

No problem!! I know they're long, but just print 'em and go!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 23, 2004)

You are a gem!!


----------



## Tosca (Dec 23, 2004)

It's very generous of you to take time to share all of that information!Thank you, SG!


----------



## ms_kenesha (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks so much


----------



## anks (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 23, 2004)

Great Instructions SG!! I may attempt to doing my own relaxers again!


----------



## onepraying (Dec 23, 2004)

You are the:


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 23, 2004)

I do my own relaxers as well, but    just wanted to say you are awesome! You are so supportive on the board.


----------



## vikkisecret (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey SG I just wanted to say thank you and that your instructions will help me out very much for when I do my own relaxing in January with Mizani and not the box perms that I'm so used to using.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Everyone 

Dontspeakdefeat
Tosca
MsKenesha
Tbcool
Mrslee
Onepraying
Bronxchick
Vickisecret

Anytime!!!


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Dec 23, 2004)

SG this was a great tip.  I am so lazy in doing my perms I ask my friends to do them.  I use to do them in high school, but stopped because I like it when someone plays in my hair.  I've only once had it done professionally and regret the price.  So thanks and I've always put it on the scalp and brush the new growth now I'll just try the newgrowth and advice my friends to do the same.  I know for a fact that I will not let my friend who did it this past Saturday do it becuase I felt like for the first time I was tender headed by how rough she was being.  thanks for the tip.


----------



## VelvetRain (Dec 23, 2004)

This is very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Chichi (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Southern Girl. This one will be going in my favorites. 

Chichi


----------



## MelsWifey (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks SG!!!

I'm am venturing off into the self-relaxing realm in January, so for me this post was right on time .

Just was curious whether you smoothed your relaxer or not? I know you mentioned that that step wasn't necessary for all, but I'm dying to know whether you do or not . TIA


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Everyone! 

Melswifey, I am definitely a smoother! I read somewhere that it's not necessary so I posted that for inexperienced do-it-youselfers. I figured that would help to minimize overlapping.

I don't smooth it until just before I get ready to rinse it out, one section at a time.

SG


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 24, 2004)

I may have to steal some of these....great tips!!


----------



## Survive4 (Dec 24, 2004)

Baby!!!  I'm headed to the BSS (if its open today) on my way home from work.   I might just work up the nerve to do this this weekend. Question for SG or anyone who self-relaxes. How do you utlize your mirrors to see the back of your head? Or do you just work by feel or are you just an old pro by now? I'm worried about overlap. Thanks


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 24, 2004)

SG,
Im at the point where I think self relaxing is the way to go...like u say no one can care for your hair like u can....it seems like even when I go to the salon it ends up either over or underprocessed so I might as well do it myself. Not to mention I really cant afford the salon these days since Im in school and only work part time.

I plan to practice a few times with cholesterol conditioner (its thick and creamy like a relaxer and cant hurt my hair!lol)

Have u always used the vitale relaxer?  Also since its lye are there any extra precautions that need to be taken, like dont u have to base your hair or something...? when I used to get home perms they were no lye but I switched to lye that past year or so when I went to the salon.

by the way, do we not have the feature to toggle(keep as a fave) posts anymore?


----------



## kammie (Dec 24, 2004)

These directions are awesome, but can I add a couple of suggestions based on my "experience" (read: mishaps)?

1. Use some sort of protectant on previously relaxed hair: conditioner, grease, neutralizing shampoo/ conditioner. I can't avoid overlapping at least a bit, and I've been self relaxing for 15 years. I currently use Profective Breakfree, which is designed for this purpose.

2. Consider relaxing in halves. I tend to overprocess the starting quadrant and underprocess the ending one. The longer my hair gets and the longer I stretch touch ups, the longer the application time is. Next time, I plan to relax the front first, neutralize, then do the back. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 25, 2004)

southerng -- that was so cool of you to take the time to do this... i am going to print it out and share it with a couple of ladies i know.... thanks.....


----------



## onepraying (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey ladies!

I have a question.  Since I underprocessed, how long should I really wait until I touch up again?  Someone suggested 4 weeks ATLEAST.  However, my hair isn't completely straight and it isn't super curly, I guess kinda texturized.  I may be able to go the whole 13 weeks(March 20), yet I'm a little afraid of breakage.  Should I go ahead and touch up again at 4 wks and then again at 9 wks after that to get back on track?  I'm trying to only relax 4x a year.  This underprocess had me really shook at first.  I'm in the grow out challenge and I just don't want anything freaky happening, especially if it is preventable.  

Thanks alot!

HHG-


~op~


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

Mrry Christmas Everyone!!!

Thanks so much for all the positive feedback!!

 Survive4: I don't always use a hand mirror, but I used to at first. I would do one complete section, then look at the back to make sure it was on properly, and sometimes mid-way thru the section. After a while, you get used to it and don't need a mirror. I rarely use one now.

 Leslie: I think you should definitely give it a try, and I do believe that practicing with the conditioner is a great idea!  I've always used Vitale, except for a period of a few years. I got my first perm and the stylist used Vitale (in '92). Since I was in college, I did my own perms but I used no-lye (wasn't eductated about lye-vs no-lye back then). A great way to save money!! I used no-lye for about 3 years. Then after reading Andre Talks Hair, I switched back to Vitale since it contained lye and have been using it ever since. I definitely think you should base your scalp. I always lined my hairline and nape w/vaseline, but now that I'm using oils and grease on my scalp everday, my scalp is based by default, so it is being protected when the relaxer goes on.

 Kammie: I agree w/your suggestions, and I really want to try the "halves" method. I'm just wondering how to secure the hair when not in use, and if a little water gets on it while rinsing the other side, will it hurt it? I'll try that next time.

Thanks,
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have a question.  Since I underprocessed, how long should I really wait until I touch up again?  Someone suggested 4 weeks ATLEAST.  However, my hair isn't completely straight and it isn't super curly, I guess kinda texturized.  I may be able to go the whole 13 weeks(March 20), yet I'm a little afraid of breakage.  Should I go ahead and touch up again at 4 wks and then again at 9 wks after that to get back on track?  I'm trying to only relax 4x a year.  This underprocess had me really shook at first.  I'm in the grow out challenge and I just don't want anything freaky happening, especially if it is preventable.
> 
> ...



Hi OnePraying!

I would go ahead and give it 6 weeks since you're underprocessed. What brand of relaxer are you using by the way? Then, get back on track by doing them once a quarter. This is what I try to do, but since my hair is growing so fast, I've only been able to wait 3 months once or twice!! I guess that's a good problem to have though. I get way too much breakage extending 3 months w/that amount of growth.

Good luck,
SG


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks!  I really needed this because I plan to do this next month.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

Cool Ms Jennifer. Good luck!!


----------



## hiza (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks so much for sharing this SG.

hiza...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

You're welcome Hiza


----------



## WaterChylde (Dec 25, 2004)

Thank you SG for these tips.

To the others that mentioned relaxing in halves. How exactly do you rinse your hair without getting the rest of it wet?


----------



## Chichi (Dec 25, 2004)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> Thank you SG for these tips.
> 
> To the others that mentioned relaxing in halves. How exactly do you rinse your hair without getting the rest of it wet?


What I did to protect the half that wasn't being relaxed was:
- wrapped hair with hair wrap paper secured carefully with small hair pins
- wrapped Saran wrap around the hair wrap paper secured with pins
- covered with two plastic caps secured with pins

I did the front first, let water drip dry, then patted hair down with a towel (the only I ever do this) then proceeded to do the back. After the back is done, I wash both halves with neutralizing shampoo again then deep condition.

*A Merry Christmas to All!* ​ 
Chichi


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks Chichi!

I have the Saran wrap and plastic caps, but where do you get the hair wrap paper? I've never heard of this.

Thanks,
SG


----------



## Chichi (Dec 25, 2004)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Chichi!
> 
> I have the Saran wrap and plastic caps, but where do you get the hair wrap paper? I've never heard of this.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I buy it from Sally's. I think that it is used for wet wraps, before going under the dryer (that's what the pic on the box shows). It comes out of the box in strips.

Chichi


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks Chichi! I'll be picking that up the next time I relax!!
SG


----------



## onepraying (Dec 26, 2004)

Chichi said:
			
		

> ............I did the front first, let water drip dry, then patted hair down with a towel (the only I ever do this) then proceeded to do the back. After the back is done, I wash both halves with neutralizing shampoo again then deep condition.
> 
> *A Merry Christmas to All!* ​
> Chichi



Hi Chichi-

I have a question.  Isn't the first half stil processing while you are applying relaxer to the other half?  I guess what I'm asking is this: How important is it to get the neutralizing shampoo on the hair after rinsing the relaxer out?  I always thought you had to immediately start neutralizing.  This was my dilemma with relaxing in sections.  If it is not urgent to neutralize, my plan would be to relax the top half, rinse in the sink or tub.  Relax the bottom half and rinse in the shower.  I tried to do it this way, but I was rushing to neutralize and came out underprocess big time.  This sheds new light for me!

Southergirl-

I believe I will wait the six weeks.  Thanks alot.  It's not real hard to deal with right now.  I don't get a lot of growth(probably about 1-2 inches) so stretching to about 13 weeks is about right for me.  I use, Motions Oil Moisturizer Moisture Relaxer w/ lye.

HHG-

~op~


----------



## onepraying (Dec 27, 2004)

Chichi said:
			
		

> What I did to protect the half that wasn't being relaxed was:
> - wrapped hair with hair wrap paper secured carefully with small hair pins
> - wrapped Saran wrap around the hair wrap paper secured with pins
> - covered with two plastic caps secured with pins



One more thing Chichi, do you think you can take pictures of this procedure?

Thanks

~op~


----------



## WaterChylde (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Chichi. I really want to try this method but I'm afraid of messing up. LOL.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> southerng -- that was so cool of you to take the time to do this... i am going to print it out and share it with a couple of ladies i know.... thanks.....



That's an HONOR coming from you Sherrylove!!  You are truly an inspiration to me. 

Now if I could just perfect that darn baggie method of yours, I'd be a happy camper!!!


----------



## onepraying (Jan 31, 2005)

Bumping for Anky...

Not only does this thread include SG's tips it also includes other helpful tips from other ladies.

HTH

~op~


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks, SouthernGirl and happy birthday! I'll keep these tips handy for my upcoming self relax session.


----------



## _lovelyness (Feb 3, 2005)

THANKS ALOT !!!   
I've always relied on stylist or a friend to relax my hair, but now, I'm willing to give it a try on my own. I'll follow your tips religiously as well as Londondiva's.   :notworthy 
I doubt that vitale is available in france. Does anybody know what is the best box set out there ?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 3, 2005)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Thanks, SouthernGirl and happy birthday! I'll keep these tips handy for my upcoming self relax session.



Thanks so much CaniceC  best of luck when you relax!!
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 3, 2005)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> THANKS ALOT !!!
> I've always relied on stylist or a friend to relax my hair, but now, I'm willing to give it a try on my own. I'll follow your tips religiously as well as Londondiva's.   :notworthy
> I doubt that vitale is available in france. Does anybody know what is the best box set out there ?



Thanks Lovelyness!!

BTW, I love your Avatar . Yes, LondonDiva's instructions are superb. As for other boxed perms, I'm not really sure what's near you, but I'm sure you'll find some pretty good ones.

Thanks,
SG


----------



## _lovelyness (Feb 3, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Lovelyness!!
> 
> BTW, I love your Avatar . Yes, LondonDiva's instructions are superb. As for other boxed perms, I'm not really sure what's near you, but I'm sure you'll find some pretty good ones.
> 
> ...



Aaaw! thanks alot! This means alot coming for someone as gorgeous as you   
I've used dark & lovely for as long as I can remember.   
Is it the best for me? i dunno, since I've never really tried anything else. 
I think my stylist  used Cream of Nature twice in the past, but I can't tell the difference. I'd gladly try something different, especially since nobody on this board seems to use D&L   .


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 4, 2005)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> Aaaw! thanks alot! This means alot coming for someone as gorgeous as you
> I've used dark & lovely for as long as I can remember.
> Is it the best for me? i dunno, since I've never really tried anything else.
> I think my stylist  used Cream of Nature twice in the past, but I can't tell the difference. I'd gladly try something different, especially since nobody on this board seems to use D&L   .



Awwww, I'm blushing 

That's too sweet!!! As for recommendations, I can't really speak on D&L because I've never used it. I used to use Cream of Nature in college for about 2 years, and I don't remember having problems with it- my hair was very long and healthy. Now I don't use no-lye relaxers anymore. I switched several years ago to Lye (Vitale) and have been quite pleased. I find that my hair isn't as dry-looking since the switch.

SG


----------



## onepraying (Feb 17, 2005)

BumpityBumpBump for LadyR

These helped TREMENDOUSLY!


----------



## Ashee (Apr 19, 2005)

Excellent post!!


----------



## KAddy (Aug 16, 2005)

Bumping for Isis448


----------



## Isis448 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Kaddy!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 16, 2005)

Kaddy,

Thanks for bringing this back. Talk about a blast from the past 

I just wanted to say that your updo is TO DIE FOR!!! Love it Chica!!!!

SG


----------



## lolla2005 (Aug 16, 2005)

question: can you prebase your hair the night before your relaxer?


----------



## KAddy (Aug 16, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Kaddy,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this back. Talk about a blast from the past
> 
> ...


 
I forgot that I had subscribed to this thread so I can easily access it. It is VERY helpful.

Thanks for the compliment on my updo, I am trying girl.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 17, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> I forgot that I had subscribed to this thread so I can easily access it. It is VERY helpful.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my updo, I am trying girl.



You're doing great Girlie


----------



## mstee eyes (Aug 20, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> I have compiled my Self-Relaxing Steps for those that may need a little help to started relaxing your own hair. I have done my own for 11 years (a stylist did it when my hair was virgin, and I did my own every time thereafter)!
> 
> ***Note***
> I am not a licensed cosmetologist, nor am I officially qualified to give instructions on how best to relax one's hair. The instructions listed below are the steps I've been using for years on my own hair, and they work for me!
> ...


 

SouthernGirl, you are a genius  I used your tips today to give myself the best relaxer treatment I've ever had. I use Profectiv No-Lye Regular following all of your tips and now my hair feels like silk    No more paying out the [email protected]@ for a relaxer with someone who could care less about my hair.

Girl you should write a book about hair!!! Thank you for taking the time to write all this info down...


----------



## Tee (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi SouthernGirl,

I just wanted to ask can the Vital Positive Conditioner be substitute with another conditioner.  I also wanted to ask if this is a protein or moisturizing conditioning.  Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Sep 6, 2006)

tbrown1220 said:
			
		

> SouthernGirl, you are a genius  I used your tips today to give myself the best relaxer treatment I've ever had. I use Profectiv No-Lye Regular following all of your tips and now my hair feels like silk    No more paying out the [email protected]@ for a relaxer with someone who could care less about my hair.
> 
> Girl you should write a book about hair!!! Thank you for taking the time to write all this info down...



Thanks Tbrown 

I'm so glad the tips helped you girlie!  I'm so glad I have perfected my own relaxers, because I couldn't imagine going back to a salon for a touch-up.  The $$ I save is also a huge plus!!!

As for the book, I have definitely thought about doing something like that.  Now that I'm home with my daughter F/T, I'm hoping to let those creative thoughts blossom into something meaningful!

Regards,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Sep 6, 2006)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Hi SouthernGirl,
> 
> I just wanted to ask can the Vital Positive Conditioner be substitute with another conditioner.  I also wanted to ask if this is a protein or moisturizing conditioning.  Thanks for the tips!!



Hi Letitia,

The Vitale Positive Conditioner is a reconstructive conditioner that brings the PH balance of your hair back to normal after the relaxer.  I've run out so I don't have a bottle to give the specific details and ingredients, but I don't know if you would achieve the same results by substituting a "regular" conditioner.  Maybe one that has the same properties might do the trick, but I'd recommend using the Vitale line.  

HTH,

SG


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's a conditioner that I use after rinsing out my relaxer and before neutralizing, called Wella Regeneral Instant ph Normalizing Lotion.  It works really well.  hth  

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1480/800051


----------



## breezy (Sep 8, 2006)

Bumping for Rocky!!!


----------



## Tee (Sep 8, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Letitia,
> 
> The Vitale Positive Conditioner is a reconstructive conditioner that brings the PH balance of your hair back to normal after the relaxer. I've run out so I don't have a bottle to give the specific details and ingredients, but I don't know if you would achieve the same results by substituting a "regular" conditioner. Maybe one that has the same properties might do the trick, but I'd recommend using the Vitale line.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks SouthernGirl and Priestess.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2006)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Thanks SouthernGirl and Priestess.



Thanks for the bump Letitia!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Sep 8, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Here's a conditioner that I use after rinsing out my relaxer and before neutralizing, called Wella Regeneral Instant ph Normalizing Lotion.  It works really well.  hth
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1480/800051



Thanks for the tip!!!

SG


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 8, 2006)

SG, congrats on your new bundle of joy!


----------



## Tee (Sep 8, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks for the bump Letitia!


 
Glad I was able to help.


----------



## Tee (Sep 8, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Letitia,
> 
> The Vitale Positive Conditioner is a reconstructive conditioner that brings the PH balance of your hair back to normal after the relaxer. I've run out so I don't have a bottle to give the specific details and ingredients, but I don't know if you would achieve the same results by substituting a "regular" conditioner. Maybe one that has the same properties might do the trick, but I'd recommend using the Vitale line.
> 
> ...


 
I found the Vitale Positive Conditioner and I even picked up the neutralizing poo. I already had the base by this line.  I didn't get this relaxer since I already had the Silk Elements Relaxer waiting.  My friend did my hair and used your tips included here.  My hair turned out great!

Thanks for this very useful information!  Hugs.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 8, 2006)

Your welcome Letitia and Southerngirl.  And good luck to every one on your self relaxing adventures.  I know it has been the single most liberating aspect of my haircare journey to date.


----------



## Trini"T" (Nov 22, 2006)

Bumpin' it up!


----------



## mw138 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you! These instructions are great!


----------



## ChoKitty (Nov 22, 2006)

I was looking for this last night! I eventually went to your Fotki from my friends list. I did my first self relaxer today...While it might not be absolutly perfect....I am extremely happy with myself..Lol. I think I only have one burn..a tiny one that doesn't bother me...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Ladies 

Glad my tips worked well for all of you 

Regards,
SG


----------



## krissynick (Mar 20, 2007)

How do you rinse the neutralizer out of your hair. I was thinking about it and I would be scared to rinse it out while in the shower.. Im scared it might get into my eyes. Any advice?


----------



## nicki6 (Mar 20, 2007)

krissynick said:
			
		

> How do you rinse the neutralizer out of your hair. I was thinking about it and I would be scared to rinse it out while in the shower.. Im scared it might get into my eyes. Any advice?



Rinse it out in the bathroom or kitchen sink. Simply bend over the sink, check the water temp and pressure, and rinse it out.

Please don't do it in the shower That sounds like a quick way to get relaxer in places you don't want it


----------



## Sha76 (Apr 21, 2007)

These are great tips and info.  I think I will try to self relax now.


----------



## Arcadian (Apr 30, 2007)

*bump*

-A


----------



## PinkAngel (Apr 30, 2007)

Bumping for Delta_Gyrl.

Here U go!


----------



## deltagyrl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Girlie!


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 6, 2007)

bumping for knockoutrose


----------



## YummyC (May 16, 2007)

bumping great info


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 27, 2007)

Bumping an oldie but goodie.  This thread is perfect for me because little does my longtime stylist know that she just might be about to get THE BOOT!!


----------



## shunta (Jun 27, 2007)

MizAvalon said:
			
		

> Bumping an oldie but goodie. *This thread is perfect for me because little does my longtime stylist know that she just might be about to get THE BOOT*!!


 
Okay?! Im seriously thinking about self-relaxing cuz Im sick of the salons and trying to schedule an appt, not being based, relaxer being applied to my edges first, etc. 

Okay, Im done rambling. Thanks for these tips, SouthernGirl!


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 27, 2007)

shunta said:
			
		

> Okay?! Im seriously thinking about self-relaxing cuz Im sick of the salons and trying to schedule an appt, not being based, relaxer being applied to my edges first, etc.


 

THANK YOU!! I've been going to my stylist for years and have never had any real problems with her but a little over a year ago she left the shop and started doing hair out of her house. She is just getting a little too comfortable because I'm a long time client and because she's at her house.

What's really making me consider self relaxing is 2 weeks ago I got a touch up after 27 weeks. She cornrowed it immediately after. I just took the cornrows out last night and washed my hair. Why is my hair barely straight?!  I called her up today and told her about it and she says it's because I wait too long between relaxers.  Oh really? Then why in the 6 years that I've been coming to you is this the first time this has happened? And had the nerve to sound annoyed while telling me this!

I'm going back to her in about a month for a corrective that she will be doing for FREE and after that I think I might be done.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 12, 2008)

Bumping just in case anyone needs the info like me lol


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> *Bumping just in case anyone needs the info like me lol*




Are u relaxing soon too Fabulousity? I have plans to self relax for my birthday next month(that's if I can get the breakage in the crown taken care of first).


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 12, 2008)

tishee said:


> Are u relaxing soon too Fabulousity? I have plans to self relax for my birthday next month(that's if I can get the breakage in the crown taken care of first).


 I "think" I am going to do it today.  I am going to go to the beauty supply and gather all that I need and then come home and stare at the bottles until I work up the nerve to take the plunge.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I "think" I am going to do it today.  I am going to go to the beauty supply and gather all that I need and then come home and stare at the bottles until I work up the nerve to take the plunge.



Oh, I am so excited for you. Will you be posting pics? I am going to sally's tomorrow to purchase a packet of the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and see if that stops my breakage. What relaxer do you plan on using? I am torn between Hawaiian Silky no base/no mix lye and Design Essentials lye.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 12, 2008)

tishee said:


> Oh, I am so excited for you. Will you be posting pics? I am going to sally's tomorrow to purchase a packet of the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and see if that stops my breakage. What relaxer do you plan on using? I am torn between Hawaiian Silky no base/no mix lye and Design Essentials lye.


 Something Mild like Silk Elements or Ors is what I'm thinking of doing


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Something Mild like Silk Elements or Ors is what I'm thinking of doing




Cool....good luck sweetie!


----------



## -Love Love* (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm still VERY scared!


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 13, 2009)

Just thought i'd bump this for those who like me are thinking of taking the plunge and could use all the help we can get, thanks SG!


----------



## AfroKink (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for bumping. My bff is self relaxing now and probably needs this thread


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, I remember this thread from when I first started on LHCF, lol


----------

